# Transport help needed Illinois or Wisconsin



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I saw that this precious fluff is in Kansas City, Missouri and so I contacted Mary Palmer with North Central Maltese Rescue (NCMR). Mary indicated they may be able to pull her, but transport help is needed from Kansas City to either Illinois or Wisconsin. If anyone can help...please do! Either message me or Mary Palmer on FB or let us know here on SM. 

Looking at this precious baby on such a filthy pad is hearth breaking!  . 










Founds Pets in Kansas City, Missouri | Kansas City Pet Project

*Animal ID* 22285703 *Species* Dog *Breed* Terrier/Mix *Age* 2 months *Sex* Female *Date Found* 3/21/2014 *Location Found* 8814 Old Santa Fe *Size* Small *Color* Cream *Location* Main Adoption Center *Weight* 2.8 pound *Declawed* No *Report Type* Animal in Custody


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have been notified that there is a forever family waiting to adopt this little girl after her stray hold is up...if her original family doesn't find her by then. Let's pray the right situation happens for her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That's really good news. :chili::chili:


----------

